# MY Speakers work But there is no sound. Please Help!



## meekz (May 4, 2009)

My speakers only work when i restart my computer, the computer says they are connected and working fine even when no sound is coming through, the drivers are up to date. They also seem to crackle when i put a video in full screen then a final pop comes and they don't work. I also noticed when they don't work, when i press the mute button on my keyboard it does not affect the mute icon the screen but does after i restart a few times. I've searched through all the forums and there is nothing like this so if you can fix it your nothing short of a Genius. 
Cheers For any help Micah


----------



## CaseSensivity (Feb 16, 2008)

what sound card do you have? Remember, it should go into the GREEN jack.


----------



## meekz (May 4, 2009)

yeah it is in the green Jack LOL i dont have a sound card its an onboard with my motherboard


----------



## CaseSensivity (Feb 16, 2008)

lol xD

okay, back to work now.. I suppose its your motherboard you update, then? and not sound? if so, which motherboard do you have?


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

to CaseSensitive
Why do you feel the need for people to read through your entire machines set-up just to get to the next post?


----------



## CaseSensivity (Feb 16, 2008)

LOL i'll remove it then *rolls eyes*


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Could go to Control Panel
Edit Options
Down at the bottom is Computer Specs.
Put your rig setup there and save changes.
Puts that computer picture beside your Avatar. Then just click on the little computer to see the info.
Didn't mean to ruffle any feathers.


----------



## meekz (May 4, 2009)

Sorry for taking long was trying to find the what motherboard i had, its the Gigabyte GA-8TRX330, and i use the realtek ac97 sound drivers.


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Have you checked Device Manager to see if drivers were needed?


----------



## meekz (May 4, 2009)

yeah it says the drivers are up to date and the device is working fine


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Do you have a plug-in sound card you can test your speakers with?


----------



## meekz (May 4, 2009)

i dont have another sound card, but i tested the speakers with my ipod and sound works everytime on there, and when i restart the pc a few times the sound magically starts coming through again. :S


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Sounds(no pun intended) like a loose connection in your onboard card.


----------



## meekz (May 4, 2009)

hmm good point i've checked the connections, but i don't touch the connections when i restart the computer and it comes back on and wouldn't explain the lack of response when i press the sound keys on my keyboard which work again when the sound comes on after i reboot.


----------



## CaseSensivity (Feb 16, 2008)

well, it could also be bad quality. I'll have a look at it... is it new? As in.. did you just buy it?

the motherboard is maybe defect.. at least it looks like it.


----------



## meekz (May 4, 2009)

yeah it was new when i bought it from ebuyer, about 3-4 years ago now, i don't think it was a bad quality one though. It still picking up the speakers as being plugged in though. Cheers


----------

